# New Guy From Texas Here



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Billy. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:
:wav:


----------



## HuntNWOHIO (Sep 30, 2009)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome Neighbor!


----------



## BullsEye10x (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome from H-town  I'm new here too!


----------



## x-forcehunter78 (Oct 14, 2009)

welcome im new to:darkbeer:


----------



## USNAVY8251 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Howdy back*

Glad to see ya here, Billy

Willis, Tx


----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

Guess I already got a leg up on this...hehehe... :welcomesign: to AT friend!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:thumbs_up


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## texasrebel (Sep 30, 2009)

ReezenGirl said:


> Guess I already got a leg up on this...hehehe... :welcomesign: to AT friend!!


LOL And how are you?


----------



## texasrebel (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. As you can tell I've been away from the computer for a while. The weather broke and I was out in my stand . No meat in the cooler yet but I'm trying. The hogs on the other hand have almost carried me away! Not sure when I've seen as many hogs in the field

Thanks again for the warm welcome:thumbs_up


----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

texasrebel said:


> LOL And how are you?


Am great! Glad to see you've been hunting! :wink:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: TO AT!!


----------



## redroen (Oct 16, 2009)

welcome rebel Im from oklahoma and have hunted your area alot in fact killed my first hog in the riverbottoms around you


----------

